# Help Installing Front Camera, Reverse Camera, Headrest TV To 2Din Stereo



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

Taking out a Kenwood KDC_152 - Kenwood KDC-152 CD receiver at Crutchfield.com

I bought the removal tools - New Genuine Kenwood JVC Radio Removal Tools KDC 200 KDC 255U KDC 152 Many More | eBay

Planning to install a 2din stereo - 7" 2Din in Dash Car iPod iPhone Stereo DVD Player Bluetooth Touch Screen | eBay

And 2 cameras, 1 for the back, and 1 for the front, both hooked up to stereo, so I can see behind and in front, both cameras are wireless, so no need to run wires thru car. - 420 TVL 1 4" CMOS 7 IR LED Wireless Waterproof Nightvision Car Rearview Camera | eBay

Also bought install kit with wire harness for car - Radio Stereo Install Double DIN Dash Kit Wire Harnes | eBay

It's a 2002 Mazda Tribute ES 2WD.

Lastly hooking a headrest tv for the kids - 9.2-inch TFT Headrest Monitor | Overstock™ Shopping - Great Deals on Blackmore Mobile Mobile Video




Most of it looks fairly straight forward, but how do I hook up the front camera to the set up ?

I was thinking of wiring it to the hazard light/indicator light in the front, so when I'm parking I'd put hazards on, front camera will come on, shift to reverse, rear camera comes on. Also means front camera will come on everytime I use the indicator while driving. Think I can live with that.

But is there a better way ?

I have never installed a car stereo before, so assume I know nothing.

Watched a few youtube videos, but yet to see one with both front and rear cameras to a 2din stereo.

Would also like to have movies on the screen for kids while driving, so need to bypass built in safety feature of radio.

I am in West Los Angeles.





Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

gijoe said:


> Why in the world do you want a front camera, just to show off how much stuff you have installed? I know I sound like an ass, but it's just a silly idea, then again I think back up cameras are silly.


Wait until you're piloting a huge-ass minivan and you have multiple kids to keep track of. Same rules as skydiving: Grab every damn advantage and never let go. 

As for the front camera, I wouldn't turn one down. The way the hood is shaped on mine, it's impossible to tell how far the front bumper is from something.


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

This is what I have done so far :

1. Mount reverse camera, pass wire through panel, and connect to reverse light. Red wire to multi colored wire on light, and black to black. Also mounted transmitter on back window.

2. Mount front camera to lip under front bumper, connect to fog light. Red wire to multi colored wire on light, and black to black. Zip tied transmitter.

3. Connect harness for new 2din stereo to adapter harness.


Issues :

1. Antenna from car (2002 Mazda Tribute) does not fit into new stereo - Adapter cable I found on Ebay says for Mazdas from 2008, so no solution for now.

2. Transmitter for wireless camera has a red and black wire coming out, where do these go ?

3. Manual says to join pink parking wire to ground. Is that the thin black wire or thick black wire ?


Pictures Below :


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

gijoe said:


> Why in the world do you want a front camera, just to show off how much stuff you have installed? I know I sound like an ass, but it's just a silly idea, then again I think back up cameras are silly. If you can't back up without the assistance of a camera you really need to adjust your mirrors, learn how to use them, and learn the boundaries of your car. I'm starting to rant here, but I see some of these features as ways to encourage people to be ****tier drivers. If you can't operate a vehicle without the aid of cameras you shouldn't be operating vehicle.
> 
> Having the camera come on every time you use your indicator is going to be terribly distracting, and making things even worse. If you insist on installing cameras and screens, please use some sense and do it safely.


Who in the world would want an aftermarket system. The dude asked a question that didn't require you to reply with a smug ass answer.


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's my understanding of how all this works so far :

1. The transmitters connected to the head unit need power, so connect red to red and black to ground.

I'm thinking 1 transmitter should work for both cameras, so when in reverse, reverse camera sends signal, transmitter picks up, sends to head unit, when going forward, push button for fog light, front camera sends signal to transmitter, then to head unit. It's the same make and model for cameras and transmitters.

2. Since transmitter needs to be powered, can't connect red from transmitter to brown wire on head unit, for head unit to automatically switch to rear camera view. So will have to switch manually on head unit, or wire brown wire to reverse wire of car.

3. So connecting red wire from transmitter to red from car harness, joining black wire from transmitter to pink wire from head unit, thin black wire from head unit, thick black wire from unit, adding an extension wire to ground in car. 4 wires to ground.


This make sense ?


Why 2 black wires from head unit, 1 thin 1 thick ?


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to mention.

With the new direction of just 1 transmitter, I'd have just 1 video input.

So the process would be :

Manually switch to rear camera view on head unit,

put truck in reverse, rear view shows up on screen, back up.

Put car in drive, hit fog light switch, screen should now show front view automatically,

drive forward.

When done driving forward, switch fog light off, put in reverse, then rear view shows up, 

back and forth like that till parked.


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

Headrest arrived today.

Ned help with power connections.

Has red, yellow and black wires.

Truck has a 12v cigarette lighter socket in back, was planning on cutting a cigarette lighter charger for my phone, and connecting the red and black wires from headrest set up to cigarette lighter charger, and using outlet in back for power. 

Would that work ?

What do I do with the yellow wire ?


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

2fiddy said:


> Headrest arrived today.
> 
> Ned help with power connections.
> 
> ...


The yellow wire is constant. It needs to be connected to something that always provides power regardless of the ignition key. This will keep the memory in the player so it can resume from the last point played.


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

The 12v outlet in the trunk is always on, doesn't need ignition to be on to work.

So could I wire yellow and black to cigarette lighter adapter and leave red,

Or should I wire red and yellow together as positive and black as ground to adapter.

Headrest unit will be displaying whatever is playing on head unit infront, headrest will never be a source.


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

Got everything working, with one slight issue.

Reverse light has 2 wires going in.

I have the black wire from camera to the transmitter grounded in trunk.

Connecting to either of the 2 wires, results in transmitter and camera coming on without car being in reverse, tried both, same result, camera comes on when ignition is in accessory.

I have to manually switch to camera input on head unit, so it's not a distraction, but I don't think the camera will last being on all the time, plus it means one of the cameras will have to be wired to pull of the 2 camera set up.

Help please..


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why did you buy a cheapy brand?


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

Did some tests.

Connecting red from camera transmitter to orange in reverse light, results in camera being on all the time. 

Connecting to black and purple wire, results in camera coming on in Park & Drive, and off when in reverse.

Black from camera transmitter is grounded in trunk.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

^^^^^ I would like to help, but to br honest you are lising me with all of these different post... All i can say is good luck!


----------



## 2fiddy (Sep 29, 2014)

All done, thanks to everybody


----------



## Rick27607 (Sep 19, 2015)

2fiddy said:


> All done, thanks to everybody


How did you finally fix the backup camera reverse light camera wiring issue? Where did you connect it?

Re:

Connecting red from camera transmitter to orange in reverse light, results in camera being on all the time. 

Connecting to black and purple wire, results in camera coming on in Park & Drive, and off when in reverse.


----------



## Rick27607 (Sep 19, 2015)

Rick27607 said:


> How did you finally fix the backup camera reverse light camera wiring issue? Where did you connect it?
> 
> Re:
> 
> ...


I figured it out if this can helps others that have a 2002 Mazda Tribute (or in general, a ground activated reverse trigger) needing to connect your Soundstream head unit or any unit that does not allow you change the polarity of the trigger from within the radios software) to work correctly with a backup camera, here is tail light relay wiring set of instructions and relay diagram that I pulled together from various sources. The backup display now works as designed in my vehicle.

The 2002 Mazda Tribute/Escape's reverse lamps work on a "ground activated circuit".

This means that the black and pink stripe wire from the reverse bulb actually has 12V there at all time with the ignition switch in the run position, until the transmission sensor grounds this circuit when put in reverse gear).

So if you connect your camera red wire directly to this wire, the backup camera will work backwards, displaying the camera image in all positions except reverse. The radio will also not function, staying in backup camera mode all the time.

Some head units have a function allowing you to reverse the trigger via its setup function, but if it doesn't you will need to use a relay.

Relay used in the below example: Amazon: Absolute RLS125 12-VCD Automotive Relay SPDT 30/40A & (optional): Absolute SRS105 5-Pin 12 VDC Relay Socket Interlocking Style:

Coil side of the relay:

o Connect a power source to the coil side of the relay (pin #86 on relay, and power source is orange /yellow stripe on reverse light which has 12v when car is on ACC)- (ACC = power when key on)

o Then connect the other side of the coil side of the relay to the BK/PK wire pin # 85 to black/pink stripe of reverse light (which has 12v when car is on but 0v when in reverse).

Then on the switch side of the relay:

o Connect the same 12v ACC power source to the switch side of the relay #87 (you will connect the same orange/yellow when car is on). Basically #87 & 86 are connected to the same 12v ACC constant power.

o Connect the other side of the relay switch (pin #30) to the reverse camera power (red) and the Soundstream head unit "cam control" trigger wire.

o Then connect the ground side of the camera to ground. The radio also needs to be grounded per the installation instructions that came with the radio.

So, now when you go into reverse gear, power is supplied to the coil (Pin #86) and then ground is supplied to the other side of the coil (pin #85) via the Black/Pink wire.

This creates a magnetic field which then pulls the switch side of the relay closed (Pin 87 connects to pin 30) and this allows power to flow to the camera and head unit 'cam control' trigger wire.


----------

